# Michael Blackgrave - The Knife (Practical & Tactical)



## Stickgrappler (Apr 5, 2014)

Sincerest appreciation to Amo Guro Michael Blackgrave for his permission in reposting his article

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/04/michael-blackgrave-knife-practical.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

